# trendovat



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Překládám teď jeden z dílů Kriminálky Las Vegas, který se odehrává na univerzitní půdě. Studenti tam používají v angličtině "trend" jako sloveso, například:


Party na univerzitní koleji, fotky z ní se rovnou zavěšují na internet, přibývá jim "lajků", komentářů, což vyvolává nadšenou reakci - We are trending!
Policie vyšetřuje vraždu, mají podezřelého, je ve vazbě. Syn říká otci kriminalistovi uznale: "You are trending." Otec nechápe, co to znamená.
Dobral jsem se toho, co to znamená, ale i podle např. tohoto vysvětlení na UrbanDictionary to vypadá, že je to značně nestandardní výraz, který má v seriálu být příznačný pro studentskou mluvu (koneckonců, viz ta scéna s otcem).
Potřeboval bych pro to najít adekvátní český výraz. U nás by asi scénárista jazyk mládeže řešil výrazy jako: "Jsme hustý!", ale tomu i generace otců rozumí a nemusí se nad tím pozastavovat. Zdráhám se vyrobit nějaký novotvar typu "trendujeme", to mi jde proti srsti. 
Nenapadá vás nějaký skutečně nový, sice používaný, ale ne všeobecně rozšířený český výraz, který by šel použít?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Zkusím pár nápadů pro inspiraci.
hustomegakrutopřísný
krutý
kruťák
My jedem!
válíme
jsme v kurzu
seš topka
seš frája
seš king
To je pán.


----------



## littledogboy

Tento (nyní bohužel) běžný výraz myslím zavedl Twitter, viz https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitter#Trending_topics.

Jak to dát rozumně do češtiny ale opravdu nevím, myslím, že většinou používají slovo "populární". (viz třeba http://www.lupa.cz/clanky/digg-experimentuje-ve-zpravodajstvi-s-newswire/)

@Hrdlous:To se mi líbí


----------



## Garin

Díky za nápady. Mezitím jsem se na ten díl podíval pořádně, a oni tam skutečně často používají Twitter a je to i několikrát vidět v záběru na displej mobilu. Takže asi bude nejjednodušší dát tam to (pro mě) divné "trendovat". Možná je to divné jen proto, že na Twitteru - na rozdíl od Facebooku - nejsem, proto mi třeba "lajkovat" nepřijde divné vůbec.
Ostatně Google mi na "trendovat" vyhodil přes 3 000 odkazů, a i když některé se vztahují k nějaké odborné technické hantýrce, spousta jich je právě ve spojení s Twitterem, např. zde nebo zde. Dokonce se ten výraz objevil před dvěma lety (!) na stránkách Reflexu.
Přesto děkuji, zvlášť Hrdlodusovi za tu přehršel výrazů, to určitě někdy někde využiju.


----------

